# Bay Area 02's 2005 Palo Alto meet!



## Vroomer (Apr 18, 2005)

Here are some of my pics from this weekend. Great meeting you all! Moe, Gordon, Steve in SB, Steve of KGB Racing....

Anyway, ENJOY!

--edit--
1. Karl's Tii leading the '02 convoy. Steve in the Inka
2. Moe's dash
3. A nice green 3.0... *drool*
4. Alpina engine parts *drool*
5. The 4 sahara's next to me

~Vroomer


----------

